# MY milk cow has chunky milk coming out of her udder!!!!



## gingersgoats (Jul 22, 2013)

I have owned a milk cow for a little over a month. When got her there was very little milk in her front quarters. I thought they had completely dried up about 2 weeks ago. My husband milked her for me last night for the first time and he grabbed one of her front quarters and he said a "cheese like chunk "came out. I was sure they were dry, but sure enough this morning I tried it and there it was. My WORST nightmare!!! I am figuring this is mastitis. I have no idea how to treat this or what to do? Milking her out completely is out of the question since I don't use a stanchion or tie her. I am seriously about to have a break down. We can't drink any of her milk now is my guess. Someone help!!! Is the vet the only option? The udder may look a little big for one I thought was dry, but no fever, or off feed, or redness of the udder or teat. Does not feel hard or feverish. She seems very normal to me.


----------



## Oakshire_Farm (Dec 4, 2008)

#1...... Build a stanchion! 
#2...... Milk her out!
If you are not familiar with cows, getting the vet out to take a better look and give you the best method of treatment. If you are treating her you MUST have someway to restrict her to treat.


----------



## idigbeets (Sep 3, 2011)

Get a halter and at least tie her off to milk her out completely. Chances are you have mastitis, talk to a vet or an experienced dairyman. 

Also, I'd consider in investing in a surge milker or similar device that will guarantee you are milking completely.


----------



## eon69nc (Apr 16, 2014)

Could the prior owner infused her with dry treatment prior to you purchasing her? If there is no heat and it is not hard you may be ok, I would def get vet to inspect. If mastitis, the vet will have the necessary infusion to help her.


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

Ginger, Oakshire has it in a nutshell and the other posts hit the nail on the head too. If you have access to a vet, use them. In terms of the value of the animal and what they can give you over many years, a vet is cheap at the price - and you will learn something too

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

She most likely has mastitis. The quicker you treat it, the better your chances for a good outcome.

You need an antibiotic from the vet, ASAP.

When a cow dries up, it stops producing milk in all 4 teats at about the same rate. When only one or two teats stop making milk, there is a problem -- either an injury to the teat or mastitis, or both. 

Since you are new to cows, I'd suggest getting the vet out. You don't want to skip or cut corners when dealing with mastitis -- it can destroy a teat and for every one you lose, there goes 1/4 of your cow's production! :teehee:


----------



## idigbeets (Sep 3, 2011)

It has been 6 days... what's the verdict?


----------

